# Kochen (und Angeln) in Nordend



## Sapphola (15. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, ich hab jetzt keinen bereits bestehenden Thread übersehen, aber habe nichts zum Thema Kochen und Angeln in Nordend gefunden. Außerdem gibt mir die buffed-Datenbank im Moment noch nicht die Infos, die ich bräuchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also vielleicht können wir uns ja hier gegenseitig helfen.


Kochen:

Der Kochlehrer in Valianzfeste (Koordinaten: 57/71) (Horde weiß ich leider nicht) gibt einem ja direkt relativ viele (sehr coole) Rezepte mit auf den Weg, die aber recht schnell nur noch grün sind.

Hab bislang außerdem gefunden: Geisterhering und Schlechte Muscheln - beide Rezepte sind in der boreanischen Tundra gedroppt. 

Meine Frage: habt ihr schon irgendwelche Händler gefunden, die vielleicht auch gute Rezepte verkaufen? 

----------------------

Angeln:
Lässt sich direkt in der Valianzfeste (für Horde keine Ahnung) gut skillen, es droppen unter anderem:
- Muscheln
- imperialer Mantarochen
- Steinflossenbarsch
- boreanische Galeere (hab noch nicht herausgefunden, ob die für etwas gut ist)


Meine Frage wäre, ob jemand weiß, wo man gut Winterlachs angeln kann...

Ich hoffe auf regen Austausch, wär ja schön, wenn man sich gegenseitig helfen kann.
LG
Sapphola


----------



## grandmastr (15. November 2008)

ich vermute mal, von dem Kochachievment wofür die beiden sachen sind, von den dingern droppen alle sachen random. Bei mir sind es mittlerweile 3 Items, deine beiden und (wenn ich mich recht erinner) noch dazu altes Mammutsteak oder so, genauen namen vergessen. Der Kochlehrer in der Valianzfest gibt auch eine Quest und dann gibt das direkt ach nen rezept als belohnung. Eine weitere kochquest (aber leider ohne rezept) habe ich in Westwacht gefunden


----------



## ♦Sturmkrähe♦ (16. November 2008)

Winterlachs habe ich bisher vorwiegend in den Gewässern vom Heulenden Fjord rausgezogen.

Kochrezepte habe ich, bis auf die, die man in den Startfesten von den Lehrern bekommt, bisher nur die in Dalaran entdeckt. 
Hierfür muss man Kochdaylies machen, für eine Daylie kriegt man dann eine Marke, und für 3 Marken kann man sich dort Rezepte holen.


----------



## Thaielb (17. November 2008)

Wir haben gestern in der Gilde versucht Kochen bis auf 400 zu skillen, da dies der Skillwert ist, den man für die Kochrezepte in Dalaran braucht. Alle unsere Rezepte sind grün bis auf Festmahl. Die Zutaten dafür herzubekommen ist aber auch nach längerem farmen reine Glückssache, da die Mobs selten sind und die Droprate gering.

Wie kommt ihr auf 400? Fische fangen bis zum umfallen und die grünen Rezepte durchkochen? 
Bin jetzt in den ersten Gebieten in so ziemlich jeder Niederlassung gewesen und KEIN NPC verkauft Rezepte. Anscheinend stellt Blizz das Sytsem völlig um, Rezepte nur noch als Belohnung oder Drop, nicht mehr zu kaufen. In der Burg ist bei mir das Mammut von letzter Woche gedropt.

Die Auswahl der Rezepte in Dalaran ist jedoch groß. Schade nur, dass man sich nur alle drei Tage ein Rezept holen kann, da es pro Daily nur einen Kochpreis gibt.

Habt Ihr irgendwo Angel-Dailies gesehen?


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (17. November 2008)

Thaielb schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern in der Gilde versucht Kochen bis auf 400 zu skillen, da dies der Skillwert ist, den man für die Kochrezepte in Dalaran braucht. Alle unsere Rezepte sind grün bis auf Festmahl. Die Zutaten dafür herzubekommen ist aber auch nach längerem farmen reine Glückssache, da die Mobs selten sind und die Droprate gering.
> 
> Wie kommt ihr auf 400? Fische fangen bis zum umfallen und die grünen Rezepte durchkochen?
> Bin jetzt in den ersten Gebieten in so ziemlich jeder Niederlassung gewesen und KEIN NPC verkauft Rezepte. Anscheinend stellt Blizz das Sytsem völlig um, Rezepte nur noch als Belohnung oder Drop, nicht mehr zu kaufen. In der Burg ist bei mir das Mammut von letzter Woche gedropt.
> ...



naja ich habe 100 fische geangelt und locker bis kochen 404 gekommen. bin level 72 und habe angelskill 388 ^^ 
das ist nun wirklich nicht schwer auf kochen 400+ zu kommen.
die 3 worldrandomdropps a la mamut von letzter woche habe ich nebenbei beim nomalen questen gefunden. da war ich noch nicht mal level 71
das neue addon kommt mir sowieso total leicht vor in allen bereichen. habe mit level 72 schon bergbau 450 weil ich gestern knapp ne stunde erze gefarmt habe. die droppen und respawnen sehr gut..

winterlachs habe ich auch gut in den gewässern vom heulenden fjord geangelt.


----------



## Daretina (17. November 2008)

Thaielb schrieb:


> Die Auswahl der Rezepte in Dalaran ist jedoch groß. Schade nur, dass man sich nur alle drei Tage ein Rezept holen kann, da es pro Daily nur einen Kochpreis gibt.
> 
> Habt Ihr irgendwo Angel-Dailies gesehen?



geht eigentlich in dem gewürzbeutel kann auch noch so ne marke drinne sein. also alle 2 bis 3 tage nen rezept. find ich besser als scherbenwelt wo man erstma alle npcs absuchen muste ^^ bzw die dinger die es zu kaufen gibt für nichtwissende teuer im ah waren :/


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (17. November 2008)

Daretina schrieb:


> bzw die dinger die es zu kaufen gibt für nichtwissende teuer im ah waren :/



ich fande das nicht schlecht ^^
auf buffed gehen - ah rezept xy gibts da - hingeflogen 5x gekauft 1x erlernt 4x ins ah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaielb (17. November 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> ich fande das nicht schlecht ^^
> auf buffed gehen - ah rezept xy gibts da - hingeflogen 5x gekauft 1x erlernt 4x ins ah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja, das habe ich auch so gemacht und damit nicht nur mein episches Mount finanziert sondern auch noch einige Tausend Gold mehr. Gerade jetzt lässt sich damit gut Gold machen, da viele twinken.
gehe davon aus, dass die Rezepte aus den Dailys gebudnen sind, so dass dies wohl nicht mehr so funktioniert. Andererseits hat dies den Vorteil, dass nur noch engagierte Köche hochwertige Rezepte erlernen können und das Buff-Food dann hoffentlich gute Preise im AH bringt.

Danke für den Typ mit dem Angeln, werde mich heute hinstellen udn so viele Fische fangen, bis ich über 400 bin. Dann gibt es endlich das erste Rezept aus Dalaran.


----------



## Marani (17. November 2008)

Auf 400 via boreanische Tundra diese Horden da killen ^^ mir fällt gerade der Name nicht ein... Rhinozeros oder so Massenschnetzeln zusammen mit nem Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 respawnen recht schnell. Das Rhino-Fleisch ist zwar nicht immer dabei haben aber trotzdem innerhalb kürzester Zeit für jeden 2 stacks gehabt und das dann im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes verwurstet....

Wofür die boreanischen Galeeren gut sind wüsste ich aber auch noch gern, habe bis jetzt noch kein Rezept in die Richtung gesehen...


----------



## Thaielb (18. November 2008)

Marani schrieb:


> Wofür die boreanischen Galeeren gut sind wüsste ich aber auch noch gern, habe bis jetzt noch kein Rezept in die Richtung gesehen...



Ich lagere derzeit alles in der Bank ein, wozu ich noch kein Rezept habe. Habe mich egstern auch erstmal dort erkundigt, ob die einen Kühlschrank für all den Fisch haben. Die konnten mich aber beruhigen, wir sind schließlich in Nordend. Da ist es eh kalt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roalith (19. November 2008)

Was ich viel blöder finde is das man für die kochdaily in dalaran sachen aus einem gebiet braucht wo man auf 77+ mobs trifft, ich kann nur hoffen das es auch noch andere daily gibt die man früher machen kann sonst wirds ziemlich langweilig bis dahin


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (19. November 2008)

naja ich farme gerade viel erz im levelbereich 76-77 und bin selbst nur 72iger krieger mit nen paar s1 teilen und kann die mobs beim farmen legen..
denke ab level 74 wenn du nach dalaran kommst müsste man dort keinerlei probleme haben..
hat mittlerweise jemand rausgefunden was man mit boreanischen galeeren machen kann?


----------



## Thaielb (19. November 2008)

Es gibt durchaus Rezepte aus Dalaran, in die man nicht in High-End-Bereiche mus. meine Zutaten bekomme ich alle in der Drachenöde. Die Mobs dort stellen kein Problem dar. Schau Dir halt vorher in der Datenbank die Rezepte und benötigten Zutaten an. So habe ich meine ersten Rezepte ausgewählt.

Für Boreanische Galeeren gibt es derzeit noch keien Verwendung. Selbst die großen englsichen Datenbanken wissen nichts damit anzufangen. Gibt da aber noch mehr. Sind nicht die einzigen Fische ohne Rezept. Man findet sogar Schwarmfische, die man derzeit noch zu nix gebrauchen kann.


----------



## Flaviia (19. November 2008)

Stimmt. Mit den Fischen die man noch nicht braucht Bank füllen, dann sind die irgendwann gut abgelagert^^ zum kochen, oder was auch immer^^


----------



## Chest (19. November 2008)

Hab noch gar nichts über eine Angel-Daily gefunden, da schon was bekannt?


----------



## Daretina (19. November 2008)

Roalith schrieb:


> Was ich viel blöder finde is das man für die kochdaily in dalaran sachen aus einem gebiet braucht wo man auf 77+ mobs trifft, ich kann nur hoffen das es auch noch andere daily gibt die man früher machen kann sonst wirds ziemlich langweilig bis dahin



hatte bis jetzt jedes mal nen dayli wo ich nur dieses eisige fleisch oder wie das auch heißt was voll viele dropen und die pilze aus dalaran brauchte ^^


----------



## Sapphola (20. November 2008)

Roalith schrieb:


> Was ich viel blöder finde is das man für die kochdaily in dalaran sachen aus einem gebiet braucht wo man auf 77+ mobs trifft, ich kann nur hoffen das es auch noch andere daily gibt die man früher machen kann sonst wirds ziemlich langweilig bis dahin



Hallo,
hatte heute die Daily, wo ich in den Kristallsangwald (eig. zu high für mich) muss um Karotten zu sammeln. -> Per Portal zur Violetten Wacht -> da kleines Stück raus, Möhrchen gesammelt -> keinem Mob über den Weg gelaufen -> von der Violetten Wacht aus zurückporten lassen.

Denke also, dass es möglich ist, die Q zu machen, selbst wenn das Level noch zu hoch ist. Mit den anderen Dailys (außer die Pilze in Dalarans Kanalisation sammeln) hab ich aber noch keine Erfahrungswerte.


Allzeit warmen Herd und Petri heil.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (20. November 2008)

Weiß zufällig jemand wo ich Schwarm Tiefseemonsterbäuche und Schwarm Mondlichtsepia finden?

Thx


----------



## Tyrannzor (21. November 2008)

Das Kochkunst skillen hat sich als eine echte Geduldsprobe erwiesen, alle Rezepte die man in Dalaran ab 400 bekommt sind ab 405 (wenn nicht schon früher) grün - und Skillpunkte bekomme ich nur sehr wenig (Zum Vergleich: Meine Kochsession mit 50x erstelltem Bufffood brachte nur 3 Skillpunkte). Ich spüre schon, das wird ein langer weg bis 425 (geschweige denn bis 450).


----------



## Giggs (24. November 2008)

Hat man nur mit 80 die chance an diese kochrezepte in dalaran zu kommen, oder geht das vorher auch schon?


----------



## Thaielb (24. November 2008)

Giggs schrieb:


> Hat man nur mit 80 die chance an diese kochrezepte in dalaran zu kommen, oder geht das vorher auch schon?




Kochquest kannst Du annehmen, sobald Du in Dalaran bist. Das geht ab dem Level, in dem man auch nach Nordend kommt.


----------



## grandmastr (24. November 2008)

du brauchst für die dailys aber nen kochskill von 350 um das questitem nutzen zu können.

Hab kochen jetzt auf knapp 415+, wo genau weiß ich nicht. Bis 400 ist ein bissel zäh weil das Festmahl recht teuer is und bissel farmarbeit dauert aber wenn man weiß wo gehts recht fix. Und das Festmahl ist in Inis extrem gerne gesehen verständlicherweise auch wenn viele noch nix damit anfangen können weil sie es noch nicht kennen. Ab 400 gehts dann ein paar skillpunkte mit den rezepten von der daily recht gut aber wird dann wieder zäh sobald die grün sind. Ab 425 gibts dann neue Rezepte bei der Kochdaily aber wenn ich mich recht erinner brauchts dafür nicht wenige mats


----------



## Sapphola (25. November 2008)

Hier gibt es eine Übersicht, welche Rezepte man für die Kochabzeichen kaufen kann: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=31032#vendor

Ab Skill 425 kann man mit kleinem Festmahl und gigantischem Festmahl skillen, aber die vielen Mats sind nicht wirklich erfreulich für meinen Bankplatz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## harccon (6. Dezember 2008)

Hm, würde gerne auch nochmal nachhaken.....hat jemand schon die Angel-daily-Q gefunden in Nordend??


----------



## Maternus (8. Dezember 2008)

Nein, es gibt (noch) keine. Habe sämtliche Karten bis ins Detail abgegrast. (Nicht unbedingt dafür, aber der wäre mir aufgefallen)


----------

